# [Turkish NR] Rubik's Cube: 10.85 - Ahmet Güzel



## ahmfast1 (Aug 28, 2013)

It could be sub10 without lock-ups (because of untensioned zhanchi) ! i can do sub-9 with pll skip at home that's why this solve didn't made me satisfied really


----------



## MrDemir (Aug 28, 2013)

Good Solve bro , i'm sure , you can broke it again easily


----------



## Brest (Aug 30, 2013)

*Ahmet Güzel* - 10.85 NR 3x3 single - Turkish Summer Cup 2013



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]YQW-VbSYbKY[/youtubehd]


 B' U2 B D L' F2 U' F U F2 R2 F' L D2 R' U' R' B2

z // inspection
r' U R' U' R' F D L D' // cross
U2' R' U R U R' U R U' R' U R // 1st pair
y' U R U' R2' U R // 2nd pair
U R U R' U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U' R U R' U2' y' R' U R // 4th pair
R U R2' U' R' F R U R U' F' // OLL(CP)
U2 // AUF
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.85	59	5.44	65	5.99	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.46	21	6.07	22	6.36		Cross+1/F2L	44.4%	46.7%	44.0%
F2L	7.80	45	5.77	50	6.41		F2L/Total	71.9%	76.3%	76.9%
LL	3.05	14	4.59	15	4.92		LL/Total	28.1%	23.7%	23.1%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B' U2 B D L' F2 U' F U F2 R2 F' L D2 R' U' R' B2

z // inspection
r' U R' U' R' F D L D' // cross
U' U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' U R // 1st pair
y' U U' U R U' R' R' U R // 2nd pair
U R U R' U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U' R U R' U' y' U' R' U R // 4th pair
U U' R U R2' U' R' F R U R U' F' // OLL(CP)
U U // AUF
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## ahmfast1 (Feb 24, 2014)

Brest said:


> *Ahmet Güzel* - 10.85 NR 3x3 single - Turkish Summer Cup 2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks really! (sorry for late message btw)


----------

